# Water Pressure / Water Flow



## Ralph Fierro (Jun 18, 2021)

I picked up my machine August 2020. I couldn't be happier with the way it looks and performs. My last machine was an Excobar Office Lever, so this was a huge jump forward. The machine has worked great for the most part, occasionally I would get some issues with water flow. Flushed out the group head and double checked the flow control knob to ensure it was in the right position and it usually worked. However for last month or so, the problem has worsened, I'm also noticing the Hot Water and Steam Wand also struggling for water. My machine is plumbed, also has a filter. I replaced the filter and checked the line for kinks and all was good. My Excobar never had scale issues. Anyone have any thoughts to share? I'm looking to get my machine back up and running and put the backup Nespresso machine away&#8230;

Ralph


----------

